# Booked in for Bellhousing replacement



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I have booked the car in to have the bellhousing replaced ahead of the warranty expiring in November. Although I live in Gloucestershire, I have booked in with Middlehursts to do the work.

My only concern is they said once they've examined the bellhousing on my car and got the go-ahead from Nissan, they would have to source the replacement bellhousing which may have to come from Japan if one isn't available in the UK (understandably, I guess they can only check this when they have my car and get the green light from Nissan).

Having read on here a few posts about long delays for parts availability, should I expect a long delay on this part? What's others experiences on having this work done?

The car is being collected/delivered by the RAC - I'm going to take a shed load of photos before they load it onto their truck as I have read some horror stories on here about damage.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

So am I right in thinking that you don't have an issue with the bellhousing at the moment and this is purely precautionary?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> So am I right in thinking that you don't have an issue with the bellhousing at the moment and this is purely precautionary?


No, I do have a lot of rattling and some vibration too so I know it needs doing. It's got progressively worse. This was also confirmed by Litchfields after a recent visit.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I have just had mine done. Yes, I had to take it in initially so they could take physical measurements and download the Flicker data to send to Nissan for approval. Within a week, the HPC had the new bell housing on-site. My car was in and out in the same day as Nissan have a new procedure which doesn't require them to drop the engine. I hope this helps.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Austin


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I would also like my Bellhousing replaced before warranty runs out in june. Problem is i've barely done 10000 miles so its doesnt sound broken yet. Driven slowly in 1st gear there's some rattles coming from the rear of the car but under load the car sounds fine.

I know the saying if it aint broke, dont fix it, but I'm 150 miles away from the nearest HPC and don't want to have to 'fix it' in 6 months out of my Mods fund if Nissan can help out with their tentative warranty I paid for!

Should I try to break it (dumb) :/ or burry my head in the sand and leave my ass in the air for when it does break. Dimela...

Help?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the rattles on mine are getting worse too...in for 18 month on the 23rd with Iain so going to get mine checked out too. One way or another I want the modified part before expiration of the warranty.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> I would also like my Bellhousing replaced before warranty runs out in june. Problem is i've barely done 10000 miles so its doesnt sound broken yet. Driven slowly in 1st gear there's some rattles coming from the rear of the car but under load the car sounds fine.
> 
> I know the saying if it aint broke, dont fix it, but I'm 150 miles away from the nearest HPC and don't want to have to 'fix it' in 6 months out of my Mods fund if Nissan can help out with their tentative warranty I paid for!
> 
> ...


Rich, I've got similar mileage but noise on mine is a lot more noticeable than it was. Dan at Litchfields also said to get mine done sooner rather than later.

Can you not approach Nissan seeing as this is a known and very common issue and express your concern re warranty expiration? You never know, they may agree to change it sooner or cover it outside of your warranty if you flag it up with them now or am I being overly optimistic?


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I had mine in to check, they confirmed it was noisy and had vibration but not bad enough to change yet so I am not amused with Nissan at the moment but the service at Middlehurst was spot on fast and friendly


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

So what happens if it goes when the car is over 3 month old. Had my gearbox replaced under warranty, would think they straight away did the bellhouse bearing as well but forgot to ask as was at the time just happy they replaced my gearbox.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Gary at Westway NHPC in Oxford said mine would need doing 6 months ago. I've not noticed any diff from when it was new, and since this isn't a recall issue but a known potential problem, my guess is more have been fiddled with than actually needed it.

And since it is a known fault, I'm sure Nissan will honour the warranty if it blows after 3 years and bugger all mileage. Or we should all expect a recall letter.


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

My car is booked in as well at Westway Nissan in Oxford.

I have a 2009 model and the noise and vibration has gotten worse over time (done 23000 miles in mine since new).

Robbie at Valet Magic pointed out the vibration to me, looked on the forum here and found that people are getting them replaced.

Phoned Westway who said they want the car for a week, day 1 they will identify that it is the issue and order the part. Rather than having people go back and forth with the car they said most people leave it with them for 5 days or less depending on how long it takes to get the part.

As long as it gets fixed they can have the car for a week.

Cheers


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Can someone describe the symptoms. Is it a knocking from the rear of the car?


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Can someone describe the symptoms. Is it a knocking from the rear of the car?


Rattling noise from underneath and vibration at roughly 1-1.5k revs on mine


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Has no-one got an aftermarket fix for this issue yet?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Biggus said:


> My car is booked in as well at Westway Nissan in Oxford.


:nervous: keep us posted on what level of Customer Service you receive if you don't mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

ANDYR35 said:


> Has no-one got an aftermarket fix for this issue yet?


Willall Racing do a shim kit, not sure how successful it is though


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Dropped mine in at Halifax HPC today for bellhousing check. Quite a rattle after 23000 miles and some vibration creeping in when driving. Iain L said it sounded iffy at last service so thought I'd best get it checked before warranty is up. Not heard back from hpc yet. I've not heard anything concrete to suggest that Nissan have truly solved the issue though so expecting it to go again in a few years but might well be someone else's problem by then.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Seems to be no ryhme or reason to when or how (conditions causing the failure not the failure mechnism itself) these give in though, could be a few thousand miles or 10's of thousands


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Had mine done the first time at Middlehursts in July 2010 and they did a great job. At the time it was replaced with the same part and now at 43k miles it's chattering again and is back at Middlehursts for a 2012 part which is now on order from Japan and may take a few weeks to get parts & fitting sorted I am told. It's in very capable hands up there so I'm looking looking forward to getting it back minus the chatter.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi guys ive just been to A F Noble in Edinburgh yesterday with the same issue and after checking the bell housing have said there is nothing wrong with it!!!!
mine is a 2009 black edition and has done 16000 miles.
I then popped the question my warranty expires in may will nissan honour a replacement in the future since it is a part the GTR has problems with they said we cant say will just have to see when it comes to that, ANY THOUGHTS?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Excellent service from Middlehurst so far for me. Car was collected yesterday on time and had a call back early this morning from the service department to say that Nissan Technical had authorised the bellhousing replacement (just waiting on Nissan financial dept to ok). So good news so far!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

john beesla said:


> Hi guys ive just been to A F Noble in Edinburgh yesterday with the same issue and after checking the bell housing have said there is nothing wrong with it!!!!
> mine is a 2009 black edition and has done 16000 miles.
> I then popped the question my warranty expires in may will nissan honour a replacement in the future since it is a part the GTR has problems with they said we cant say will just have to see when it comes to that, ANY THOUGHTS?


Perhaps get a second opinion or discuss with Nissan Uk?


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

mine has done 29k and i had the bell housing checked whilst it was in for an unrelated issue,westover bmth did the check and measured the play and it was within limits,what that is i am not sure however these measurements are set by nissan.i also believe they video any play if necessary.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all just to let you know i have just got of the phone after speaking to nissan uk, i raised the issue with them and asked them if they would honour a replacement if it was to go after my warranty expires since it is an issue on the GTR and that many cars have had the replacement.
They called me back after looking into it and they have told me that the bellhousing is not an issue on the GTR!!!!!!!! if it was it would have been recalled and that it would only be repaired if the car is under warranty, so if i am concerned to take out an extended warranty!!! I said firstly it is an issue on the GTR and has been recalled in the us, also the cars that have been repaired have had a revised part fitted from the more current model and had the part not been badly manufactured or designed that would not be the case,i then let them know i would definetly not be taking out an extended warranty due to the ridiculous quote i got (more than double what porsche charge) and that i will get 2nd and 3rd opinions and let all know on the forum, DISSAPOINTED NISSAN!!!!


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

For sure will let you know what level of service I receive.

When I called it in, the lady on the phone asked if it had been serviced regularly. It has, at Nissan and then the last couple of services at Litchfield Imports (very good service).

Nissan have phoned me each time my service is due to try and win me back from Litchfield but so far I have carried on going to see Ian. I will see how they fair when the car goes in for the replacement and will let you know.

Cheers


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I dropped mine in at Halifax HPC on Monday. Had call Tuesday to say worn BH diagnosed and fix approved in spite of car being remapped. Further call today to say all done and ready to collect! Great service from Lightcliff Nissan. I'm collecting Saturday. Fingers crossed all ok.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

john beesla said:


> Hi all just to let you know i have just got of the phone after speaking to nissan uk, i raised the issue with them and asked them if they would honour a replacement if it was to go after my warranty expires since it is an issue on the GTR and that many cars have had the replacement.
> They called me back after looking into it and they have told me that the bellhousing is not an issue on the GTR!!!!!!!! if it was it would have been recalled and that it would only be repaired if the car is under warranty, so if i am concerned to take out an extended warranty!!! I said firstly it is an issue on the GTR and has been recalled in the us, also the cars that have been repaired have had a revised part fitted from the more current model and had the part not been badly manufactured or designed that would not be the case,i then let them know i would definetly not be taking out an extended warranty due to the ridiculous quote i got (more than double what porsche charge) and that i will get 2nd and 3rd opinions and let all know on the forum, DISSAPOINTED NISSAN!!!!


Call them back again tomorrow, and get a completely different story too.
Come on Nissan!

Westway Nissan in Oxford TOLD ME mine would need doing!!

WATCHDOG WATCHDOG WATCHDOG WATCHDOG WATCHDOG

Where is the recall? They're dropping like flies!!


----------



## EasyE (Aug 2, 2011)

I've just had my 10 plate GT-R taken into the NHPC for it's 24 month service and recieved the call about the bellhousing. My car is currently stock and the warranty replacement has been approved but I am quite concerned this will happen again. I've only covered 14k miles....

Is the known issue (that Nissan don't seem to think is an issue) corrected in the replacement parts? Would hate to get another 10k miles down and have to do it again, this time out of warranty.... the service department at Nissan Tunbridge Wells have been quite evassive about the problems and didn't offer any re-assurance to me....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Is this work carried out under the warrenty?


----------



## EasyE (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine certainly is being, however the service guys instantly asked about mods. I get the feeling they can be very difficult if anyone has modified the cars - I guess some people can vouch if this is the case in reality.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

EasyE said:


> Mine certainly is being, however the service guys instantly asked about mods. I get the feeling they can be very difficult if anyone has modified the cars - I guess some people can vouch if this is the case in reality.


It depends which HPC you take it to...


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

I had my 2009 (32k miles) in with Ancaster Bromley HPC yesterday. 
As it was the last service (36month) before warranty expires, I asked them to give the car a thorough check over. 

At this service they were also replacing the speedo unit as a bulb had failed. This was done under warranty (nb its a £2k job, but Nissan are looking after the dashboard clusters for 5 years from new due to a recognised fault with some early batches which can lead to this failure). 

Neill (manager) and "Sonic" (their gtr guru) provided a very indepth and expert run-through of the work done and findings. They also chucked in the MOT for free for me. They certainly know their stuff and are passionate about the GTR. 

Back on topic, they did tell me that the bell housing is starting to get noisy. It was last replaced by the previous owner about a year ago. Apparently, Nissan replaced with the same part up to September last year and then started to replace with modified units since then. So it's likely that anyone who has had it done prior to September last year will probably need it done again sometime in the future. 

As my car has been tuned, it's not clear whether Nissan will redo mine again under warranty. I'll have to wait and see. If not, then I expect they'll never do a full recall unless it becomes a safety issue. But it is possible that Nissan may decide at some point to do an upgrade for free for those that need it doing, so it's worth keeping the pressure on them.

Incidentally, outside of warranty/free upgrade, a bell-housing replacement would be a £3k job. 

If mine gets too bad before Nissan make up their mind about providing an upgrade, I'll probably have to keep an eye out for what after-market fixes might become available. I reckon whoever can come up with a cost-effective solution will be onto a winner as it appears to be a design issue which is likely to crop up again on most of those cars that have already had it done under warranty. If you've had yours replaced with the modified component over the last few months, then perhaps it won't come back to haunt you on the other side of warranty expiration.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

If everyone who has had, or will need, or is worried about the bell housing issue, then why not tell Watchdog about it on their website. That's the way to get this sorted. I have. And the chocolate circlips, which should be upgraded FOC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine is fine and well used and as old as uk cars get.

You've a modded car and they'd be within their rights to send you on your bike; in reality Nissan have been very reasonable with claims on modded cars.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Mine is fine and well used and as old as uk cars get.
> 
> You've a modded car and they'd be within their rights to send you on your bike; in reality Nissan have been very reasonable with claims on modded cars.


For the simple reason that unmodified cars are failing too. They've also redesigned the part on later model.

Gary at Westway told me 6 months ago that mine will need doing "soon". Unmodified, and 11k miles at the time, driven with mechanical consideration.

You are lucky! :squintdan


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry , not your post I was commenting on.

Are HPCs getting a bit over eager on this?

Mine has always rattled


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Sorry , not your post I was commenting on.
> 
> Are HPCs getting a bit over eager on this?
> 
> Mine has always rattled


I think they might be. Shhhhh! 

The rattle at idle is perfectly normal. Vibration while driving is the big indicator. But mine feels identical to the day I got it. I just feel that Nissan are playing possum, until pushed by individuals. If we all got together, they'd surely replace us all with the modified part. That's what Gary said they were doing, coz the original would just fail again. That's a design fault, init ?


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

Zed Ed said:


> Mine is fine and well used and as old as uk cars get.
> 
> You've a modded car and they'd be within their rights to send you on your bike; in reality Nissan have been very reasonable with claims on modded cars.


I agree with you Zed Ed - they are perfectly entitled to send me on my bike, as you say. It's still possible they may decide to do it under warranty and if they did, I'd be grateful. If they don't, then like anyone who modded their car, I recognise the free option on warranty-denial that this gives Nissan - no complaints. 

It doesn't make the problem go away though for those who do suffer the failure. Lets suppose that's, say, 50% of cars out there - some modded, some not will have the problem with their original bellhousing or one that has already been replaced with the unmodified fix. 

For those people, the optimal solution would be a free upgrade to the new designed part from Nissan if and when they have a problem in the future
- hence worth keeping the pressure on. 

Otherwise the next best solution is an effective aftermarket fix that costs less than 3k. 

Otherwise it's a £3k future bill that owners and buyers of out-of-warranty cars may want to consider the odds of. 

My gut feel is that it's a 50/50 chance that someone will never have a problem with it and from talking to people a lot more knowledgable than me, I don't think I'm too far off the mark. 

My main point was that pushing for a recall is unlikely to succeed. Pushing for a programme of replace-if-needed for up to, say, 5 years might get more traction. 

A bit like the treatment for the speedo - Nissan recognised that some people would develop faults and agreed to cover under warranty for 5 years.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Won't ever be a recall

Not mass market
Not safety issue
Not always evident

Plus they've fixed em under warranty.

And if does go Pete tong; I thought Litchfield did them engine in , in less than a day?

Regular track use prevents this problem. It is clinically proven; :nervous: well by me and a few others anyway.


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

Zed Ed said:


> Won't ever be a recall
> 
> Not mass market
> Not safety issue
> ...



The new fix by Nissan is actually engine-in also now, I'm told. 
Interested to find out what Litchfield charge and if it's a different fix to Nissan's. 

Mind you, your "ultimate solution" sounds appealing. Maybe I'll be tempted to try it.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Works every time  , although you'll be bending over and taking it on tyres and brakes instead, lol


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

The good news (for me!) is that Ancaster Bromley have come back to say they will replace the bellhousing under warranty. They could have justifiably sent me ony bike due to the mods, but I think if you use a good hpc, like these guys, to get your car regularly looked after for services etc and don't try pretend you havent tuned the car when you have (they'll know anyway) then they'll do their best to look after their customers and push Nissan on your behalf to get things sorted. Very happy.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Julesthecat said:


> The good news (for me!) is that Ancaster Bromley have come back to say they will replace the bellhousing under warranty. They could have justifiably sent me ony bike due to the mods, but I think if you use a good hpc, like these guys, to get your car regularly looked after for services etc and don't try pretend you havent tuned the car when you have (they'll know anyway) then they'll do their best to look after their customers and push Nissan on your behalf to get things sorted. Very happy.


Good news for you mate i wish i had the same result


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

HPCs get paid for doing the job so they should err on the side of saying yes to the change. So i would assume that yours isn't really a bad case John. Maybe try another hpc?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

mickv said:


> HPCs get paid for doing the job so they should err on the side of saying yes to the change. So i would assume that yours isn't really a bad case John. Maybe try another hpc?


It only a matter of time before it goes mick, we are after all talking about a badly designed part, thats why they should just put their hands up and say ok we will replace it as and when needed warranty or no warranty!!!!
Im in scotland only two hpc here. 
Warranty out next month heading to litchfields in june!!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

*Bellhousing replacement at Westway Nissan*

Update on my bellhousing replacement.

Took the car to Westway Nissan HPC in Oxford on Monday, they said leave it with them for up to 5 days and gave me a rental car (nice but v.noisy Micra).

Spoke to them today to get an update, they have confirmed that the parts have failed (not sure what that means) and they are causing the rattling noise etc (vibration as well I guess). Because it is quite a big job, they need authorisation from Nissan which they have sent of for and expect to hear back from later today, have ordered the parts and should hopefully have it all back together again by the end of tomorrow or some time on Thursday.

So far the service has been good and pretty straightforward 

P


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

Got a call from Westway Nissan said car is ready to be picked up. However, they did say that because I have a custom map on the engine and transmission (the transmission one was updated to be the same as the 2012 car), they said they would not honour any claims on this part again should it fail so hear is hoping it is fixed for good!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

why then are they fixing it now?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, finally got my car back from Middlehursts (collected on 16th April and delivered back on 5th May).

Happy? NO!

It went in for the replacement bell-housing and the new one feels a lot better. However, it came back with marked wheels (marked around the wheel nut areas and on one wheel scuffed on the spoke face) and two dings on the rear qtr panel on the driver's side. Not at all happy as my car is my pride and joy and I thought I was choosing the best HPC to trust my car to.

I was asked to email photos (I took before/after photos) which I did. It's now been over a week since sending the photos. The response from Middlehursts? Nothing.

I sent a recorded letter to Andy Middlehurst expressing my anger and dissapointment. Still waiting to hear anything back.

Every time I look at my car it makes me rage inside. I wish I had never let it go out of my site. I would rather have paid Iain Litchfield to do the work even though it was a warranty claim. At least I would know the car would be cared for.

I am effing fuming and the complete lack of response from Middlehursts is just shocking.

For all the guys on here that have had good service from Middlehurst in the past I am sorry to have to post this up but I have given them a chance to rectify what they have done and their lack of response is unforgiveable.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Karls that is shocking mate..id be fuming too as i treat it like my baby too..

I considered getitng my 30 month service done at Mh as it has been supplied and serviced by them but a friend told me his alloys were scuffed when he gave his in for a routine service.

I opted for colliers nissan birmingham who were absolutely great! Glad i didn't go with MH

Hope it gets sorted for you mate


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

Amdamantium. Not sure why they decided to fix it now. I guess they had taken it apart, got agreement from Nissan then maybe checked and found it had a remap.

As I said to the service chap, I can understand Nissan's response if the fault had been due to the remapping but as this issue is being seen on all cars i.e. Remapped or standard, their argument does not stand up. I am sure if you had a conflict about it, you could contest it.

I decided to take mine to the dealer for investigation after talking to a chap at the Valet Magic BBQ who had his bellhousing replaced despite having it remapped and serviced etc like mine at Litchfields.

Karls, sorry to hear you had a rough experience at Middlehurst. I took mine to Westway Nissan in Oxford and had none of your experiences, they did a good job, took it in Monday, they called me Tuesday to say they had the go ahead from Nissan and were waiting for the part, got a call mid afternoon on Wednesday to say come pick it up as it is done.
Based on my experience on this occasion, they did a v.good job.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I got a similar comment from Halifax HPC after getting mine fixed (litchfield stage 2). They just said we may not allow it next time though, rather than we will not full stop. 
Mick


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Biggus,
Really pleased to hear you had a good experience at Westway, Oxford. I hope they've turned a corner, it would be great if they have!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Resurrecting this thread as I am catching up with the threads for the last 6 months - sorry! :thumbsup:

Karl - did Middlehurst sort the car out to your satisfaction?

David


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Resurrecting this thread as I am catching up with the threads for the last 6 months - sorry! :thumbsup:
> 
> Karl - did Middlehurst sort the car out to your satisfaction?
> 
> David


David,

No they didn't. They denied they caused the damage (so quite how the wheels came to be marked and the body panel dinted christ only knows; I've asked him and he told me that Middlehurst are shafting me btw) so I went to Nissan's UK MD who frankly couldn't give a flying *uck. Nissan are saying it's an issue between me and the dealer - the dealer is denying it so Nissan UK are siding with their dealer.

So they're calling me a liar. Will I ever buy another Nissan? Nope, never in a million years. And this is the way they treat their top of the range customers. Absolutely disgusted with them.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Karls said:


> David,
> 
> No they didn't. They denied they caused the damage (so quite how the wheels came to be marked and the body panel dinted christ only knows; I've asked him and he told me that Middlehurst are shafting me btw) so I went to Nissan's UK MD who frankly couldn't give a flying *uck. Nissan are saying it's an issue between me and the dealer - the dealer is denying it so Nissan UK are siding with their dealer.
> 
> So they're calling me a liar. Will I ever buy another Nissan? Nope, never in a million years. And this is the way they treat their top of the range customers. Absolutely disgusted with them.


Sorry to hear they did this to you and slightly off topic but did you fill in a handover sheet of the bodywork prior to giving your keys to them? I always always ask dealers to walk around the car with me and when we agree on the condition of the body/wheels, we both sign the handover sheet. If anything new turns up on inspection at pick up, you are covered and they can't wriggle out of it. 

A lot of dealers will try to say this kind of procedure is unnecessary but it has come in handy on a few occasions with audi dealers.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My second GTR was taken to middlehurst by trailer and came back with a tiny scratch in one of the wheels (a cut more than a scrape), I had a check in sheet before and after collection which confirmed there was no damage before hand.

Linda in the service department acknowledged the problem and confirmed they would pay for a refurb (wasn't happy due to the likelihood that it wouldn't match the other wheels).

Had Robbie refurbish them for me, and got myself a theoretical credit with Middlehursts that I never cashed as I sold the car.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> My second GTR was taken to middlehurst by trailer and came back with a tiny scratch in one of the wheels (a cut more than a scrape), I had a check in sheet before and after collection which confirmed there was no damage before hand.
> 
> Linda in the service department acknowledged the problem and confirmed they would pay for a refurb (wasn't happy due to the likelihood that it wouldn't match the other wheels).
> 
> Had Robbie refurbish them for me, and got myself a theoretical credit with Middlehursts that I never cashed as I sold the car.


The credit should still stand. Order some parts or something. £200 of screen wash would do :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

it wasn't a raised credit note. it was a series of emails that culminated in next time the car is here, we'll sort it out.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Sorry to hear they did this to you and slightly off topic but did you fill in a handover sheet of the bodywork prior to giving your keys to them? I always always ask dealers to walk around the car with me and when we agree on the condition of the body/wheels, we both sign the handover sheet. If anything new turns up on inspection at pick up, you are covered and they can't wriggle out of it.
> 
> A lot of dealers will try to say this kind of procedure is unnecessary but it has come in handy on a few occasions with audi dealers.


I asked Linda about this before I decided to book the car in with them and she told me that a handover sheet is signed by me and the driver of the collection transport and is then checked by Middlehurst when the vehicle arrives and leaves them and is then handed to me when the car's dropped back with me.

I signed a sheet which stated no marks on the vehicle at collection but that was the only sheet I ever saw. Middlehurst just want to wash their hands of it and it pisses me off greatly and Nissan UK couldn't give two monkeys.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Small claims court?

sounds pretty open and shut?

You have photos and I assume a copy of the original form signed by the driver confirming no damage?

Perhaps a phone call to Andy middlehurst drawing his attention to this thread too?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Karl

My cars front splitter was damaged in transit between my home and St Helens when Middlehurst did the first service - I had the inspection sheet from collection and I only needed 1 call for them to agree to repair/repaint as necessary.

As Adam says this is clearly a win for you so get on the phone today and if no joy get the repair quote and write to them giving them 7 days to agree the repair and if that doesn't work the small claims court online (moneyclaim.gov.uk or similar) is your friend.

D


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

This is slightly of topic but the same garage, I rang up and spoke to on eof the sales team about buying a new GTR and what discount i would get, I own 2 car bodyshops and buy loads of cars and also know what mark up they have on selling them,
Any way deal was struck said i couldnt have the car for about 3/4 weeks as i was waiting for a full refund on my new V10 R8, Money was then put back into my account by AUDI uk ,, i made about 5 phone call to middlehurst about payment into their account and delivery of the car down to kent...
Never returned any calls, So bought a new car from Ancaster garage Bromley..
As i said i own 2 garages, If you have the colletion note with on damage on, And you have the delivery note that you marked out the damage that had been caused while in their care, Its a closed case & they have to fix car to your standard..
Send them a recorded letter stating 7 working days, if not small claims court only cost about 25/35 pounds and can be done online,,, I wont say good luck as you shouldnt need it.
Cheers Goldie


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

The bellhousing issue is so common I'm surprised they don't keep them in stock!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

When I bought my car from middlehurst the service.was first class, despite the chap who I dealt with is now.doing porridge time!
If you've been up there you can only notice how confined the space is next to the GTR centre so I'm not.surprised cars come back with dinks and scrapes!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Middlehurst being the most well known Nissan HPC, I would expect them to have first class service. Damage to cars is unacceptable though especially when they don't own up to it and if they have little space, that is their issue to sort out rather than the customers.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anyone know whay model year the bellhousing issue effects - I have a MY11 (registered sept 11) and was wondering if thats "at risk" or whether the obvious design fault will have been sorted on mine? It makes a rattling noise at low revs but I assumed all were like this but reading this thread makes me wonder....


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

DarrenA said:


> Does anyone know whay model year the bellhousing issue effects - I have a MY11 (registered sept 11) and was wondering if thats "at risk" or whether the obvious design fault will have been sorted on mine? It makes a rattling noise at low revs but I assumed all were like this but reading this thread makes me wonder....


I have had my 2011 BH replaced some months back, it is a March 2011 model and I guess they will have changed over to the newer part during the course of 2011 so you may be OK.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I've had mine replaced 2 months ago and its noisy again. Ive also heard of a 2012 car with 1700 miles on it rattly as f**k.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Won't ever be a recall
> 
> Not mass market
> Not safety issue
> ...



Actually it is a safety issue - at least that is what Cambridge HPC told me when I took mine in at 31k to get two rattles looked at. Their GTR tech said it was the worst bell housing issue he had ever seen, and they wouldn't let me drive the car away because they said there was a danger of some part being thrown up into the cabin through the flooring at high speed. Somewhat concerning since I had been giving it the beans on the way down - the car had been driving more or less normally as far as I was concerned, apart from the rattling which was worse when cold.

They replaced the part within 5 days, under warranty, no questions. My car is Litchfield stage 3.

Cheers
David


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

hairyaardvark said:


> Actually it is a safety issue - at least that is what Cambridge HPC told me when I took mine in at 31k to get two rattles looked at. Their GTR tech said it was the worst bell housing issue he had ever seen, and they wouldn't let me drive the car away because they said there was a danger of some part being thrown up into the cabin through the flooring at high speed. Somewhat concerning since I had been giving it the beans on the way down - the car had been driving more or less normally as far as I was concerned, apart from the rattling which was worse when cold.
> 
> They replaced the part within 5 days, under warranty, no questions. My car is Litchfield stage 3.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear  I've been told my bell housing (MY09) has been done too at Marshall Cambridge. It's rattly compared to other cars I've owned (more noticable when cold on the outside) but I won't say it's too bad.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I've had mine replaced 2 months ago and its noisy again. Ive also heard of a 2012 car with 1700 miles on it rattly as f**k.


I had a MY10 that was completely quiet and no vibration. My MY12 with new improved bellhousing makes a huge racket and can actually jar the car at idle revs. The racket gets worse the hotter the gearbox temp in Neutral and Park. When cold or in gear it is not noticeable or when given revs in N or P when hot. Tech said he noticed all the MY12's he'd seen (can't have been that many around end March though) were similar.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

hairyaardvark said:


> They replaced the part within 5 days, under warranty, no questions. My car is Litchfield stage 3.
> 
> Cheers
> David


Was this recently out of interest as there was one in whilst my car was there being messed around by Nissan?

If so confuses me how Nissan do warranty for things like this but not on a solenoid.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Was this recently out of interest as there was one in whilst my car was there being messed around by Nissan?
> 
> If so confuses me how Nissan do warranty for things like this but not on a solenoid.


Depends on which dealer you bring it into I guess...


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Depends on which dealer you bring it into I guess...


But the say so and decisions has to come from Nissan so in theory that doesn't matter.

I'm sure right at the top they have a special coin with 2 sides and they flick this coin and it has 2 sides of which one says yes and the other no I've tried looking into claims that have been successful and unsuccessful and there is no pattern.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

James Deacon of NMGB said Vernon Kay was looked after with a 800bhp car with gearbox issue as he was a celebrity owner...madness!


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have varying theories of Nissans approach to all of this,

Certainly seems of late they are tightening up on what will be warrantied or wont,

A dealer that's sympathetic to mods and can present the information to Nissan in an objective way is certainly helpful but ultimately all dealers will provide the same data to Nissan so it shouldn't matter that much.

I was told my someone supposedly in the know- that Nissan would do one bell housing per car and certainly only one on modded cars if at all.

I d imagine that Nissan were getting hit with a lot of bellhousing claims on 2009 cars that were just coming out of warranty.

I know of more than one stage 1/2/3 modded cars that have had bellhousings replaced, whether that would be the case today I don't know.

My new gtr has best part of 3 years warranty and service pack included, I m not risking all that by modding it, although it fills me with sadness.

Frustrating....


J


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought my car from Ancaster Garage in Bromley Kent,
Im in the bodyshop Game & have painted the groups cars for many years.
When i purchased the car they said i could get the Milltec Y piece & they would fit it FOC on the running in service, If anything else was modded on the car as soon as it plugged in to the ECU witch all goes to JAPAN. warranty is invalid. This isnt work of mouth ,this is a friend for many years telling me DONT touch it,( He is the Service Manager), Dont know if this is a new clamp down but this is fact,
My cars the 2012 car so is very quick already but im dying to untap the power, But that will have to wait for now.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

goldgtr35 said:


> I bought my car from Ancaster Garage in Bromley Kent,
> Im in the bodyshop Game & have painted the groups cars for many years.
> When i purchased the car they said i could get the Milltec Y piece & they would fit it FOC on the running in service, If anything else was modded on the car as soon as it plugged in to the ECU witch all goes to JAPAN. warranty is invalid. This isnt work of mouth ,this is a friend for many years telling me DONT touch it,( He is the Service Manager), Dont know if this is a new clamp down but this is fact,
> My cars the 2012 car so is very quick already but im dying to untap the power, But that will have to wait for now.



You can only mean Neil, nice guy, and v much piggy in the middle between customer and Nissan in cases like this.

But ancaster have fixed bellhousings under warranty on modded cars- that's a fact- I know the owners! 

Although I don't know if this would still be the case today.

J


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just what i was saying,, Neil told me under no circumstances mod the car,
This could be a new memo round to dealers,
Known Neil and his wife for many many years


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

goldgtr35 said:


> Just what i was saying,, Neil told me under no circumstances mod the car,
> This could be a new memo round to dealers,
> Known Neil and his wife for many many years



Interestingly that stands in line with the new manuals on newer cars,

On my new car, it goes into some length in the owners manual about modifying levels, what the customer will be responsible for, all linked to the amount the boost pressure is modded, 

And says boost pressure is controlled more strictly on the newer cars so don't mess with it! 

My 2009 car owner manual contained nothing of the sort re modifications, that was obviously printed at a time when Nissan considered the car unhackable.


J


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im not one for reading manuals or anything else come to it..
Think the 550ish BHP plus what the millec pipe gives extra ,they think thats enough,
Mind you 0/62 in 2.8 i own quite a few cars and nothing compares to this,
Been to the Nurburg in it ,but came straight away on holiday{not in the GTR) so as soon as i get back Neil is going to check the gearbox oil for me,


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm interesting... it seems then the control is tighter on newer cars. Sorry if this is a silly question but does bellhousing fix have a direct connection to gearbox failure claims?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Hmmm interesting... it seems then the control is tighter on newer cars. Sorry if this is a silly question but does bellhousing fix have a direct connection to gearbox failure claims?


I thought the bell housing was just a noise issue and not detrimental to the car???


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I thought the bell housing was just a noise issue and not detrimental to the car???


That's what I thought too... I would've thought circlips where more relevant to gearbox issues. Which reminds me...need to double check if the circlips are done on mine.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

So what does the bell housing issue have to do with say a stage 1 mod? (as in my car). What possible argument can a dealer/nissan put across that proves a stage 1 was responsible for a bell housing issue (which is a well known problem in standard as well as modded cars). I've had my stage one 2 months and I know the trans noises were there prior to the mod going on the car. If anything, the gearbox software seems to have made the transmission noise quieter. 

What are the criteria for replacing/fixing the bell housing? There is up and down play in my bearing but I don't get vibration, I don't get much trans noise but there is an occasional grinding transmission noise when pulling off slowly in first or when setting off up on a hill/steep incline. The latter happens when the transmission is warm. Is this enough to suggest it needs replacing/fixing?
Also, I am still not clear if bell housing problems are potential safety issues. Some say no but some say yes? 

If it is a safety issue and so many cars are affected, why isn't it a recall?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

james1 said:


> You can only mean Neil, nice guy, and v much piggy in the middle between customer and Nissan in cases like this.
> 
> But ancaster have fixed bellhousings under warranty on modded cars- that's a fact- I know the owners!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this would still be the case today. Nissan have set precedent in fixing those modded cars so in my mind they haven't got a leg to stand on.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm pretty sure this would still be the case today. Nissan have set precedent in fixing those modded cars so in my mind they haven't got a leg to stand on.


Nissan can always say they done the modded cars as a good will gesture.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Just started discussions with Nissan Tunbridge Wells with regards to my bellhousing  was noticed when some work was being done recently that there was some play. I have not noticed any noise or vibration... 

Car is stage 3/4 so will see. 

If its a known issue, I dont see how they can claim it was my mods, especially since the mods were fitted at the time of noticing that there was play. Well the 2nd stage of mods... previously, it was just panel filters and ypipe. Downpipes and injectors have now been added.

Will only be going in sometime in September, but will report back.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

^mine is real noisy, confirmed as sh*gged -with WLMG slough for Nissan submission, stg 2, MY10, fix slot in Oct if accepted as warranty...


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

OldBob said:


> ^mine is real noisy, confirmed as sh*gged -with WLMG slough for Nissan submission, stg 2, MY10, fix slot in Oct if accepted as warranty...


I am confident in Indie. He is looking at mine next Sat. He has to take a video to send to Nissan but I don't foresee any issues with warranty cover. Mine has had a stage 1 around 2 months and this was happening prior to the mod.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Given the rate of failure indicates it is a design or manufacturing defect; isn't it about time that Nissan extended the warranty on the bell housing and associated parts on all GT-R's, in addition to ending the quibbling about whether they are covered in the first place?
Shouldn't we start a list here of who's has been replaced and by which dealer if that is helpful?

Protegimus


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Not heard of any quibbling with replacement.

Nissan have said to many folks that they will replace once, and only again if car is returned to stock.

I kindly declined that offer...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Protegimus said:


> Given the rate of failure indicates it is design or manufacturing defect; isn't it about time that Nissan extended the warranty on the bell housing and associated parts on all GT-R's, in addition to ending the quibbling about whether they are covered in the first place?
> Shouldn't we start a list here of who's has been replaced and by which dealer if that is helpful?


This isn't quite what you're after but it is a poll i started a while back.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/163930-have-you-had-your-bellhousing-replaced.html


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Not heard of any quibbling with replacement.
> 
> Nissan have said to many folks that they will replace once, and only again if car is returned to stock.
> ...


Well isn't that a perfect example of a quibble charles?
The bell housing fails irrespective of whether the car is stock, so why does it need to be returned to stock?

Thanks Sam, saw that one just before you posted. There are clearly more replacements than the 45 that have voted; thought it would be useful to know the extent of the problem.

Protegimus


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Protegimus said:


> Well isn't that a perfect example of a quibble charles?
> The bell housing fails irrespective of whether the car is stock, so why does it need to be returned to stock?
> 
> Protegimus



Nissan will replace any bellhousing once, regardless of tuning.

Their only stipulation is that if you want the new part warranteed is that the car remains stock. Their argument is that they have acted fairly and ask you to do the same and I for one have no qualms with that stance.

They could have washed their hands of any modified car and in my case they even authorised a turbo coolant leak which involved the engine being dropped.

All in all they could have been shirty and denied me for my mods but didnt and if they had, I would have had zero complaints.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I am interested in your individual experience charles and all credit to the dealer involved (they are clearly a lot better than some) in sorting it, but don't want to digress on a discussion about mod's, as mod's aren't what is causing failures to bell housings.

Protegimus


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely right.

Mods arent the issue hence why Nissan will/have replaced BHs on any car that needs it, but only once.

At that point anyone in that position should have the updated part which supposedly solves the issue.

If it goes again my viewpoint is that I'd rather have a better engineered solution from one of the Indies which will be a cheaper and better fix.

And apologies if we've veered off topic here!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I was about to get the opcorn: out :chuckle:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> Mods arent the issue hence why Nissan will/have replaced BHs on any car that needs it, but only once.
> 
> ...


My view exactly; would definitely go for a better engineered solution!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Just out of interest, are there any pictures of what the nissan solution looks like compared to the independent part?

Why is the independent solution better?

Not criticising, I just want to know.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Are Nissan replacing bell housings that are in cars over 3 years old or are they just washing their hands of the problem once the dealer warranty expires?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting discussion here chaps. Doesn't sound like there's been any direct evidence/experience of 1off BH replacement denial then...

How about asking the question another way...
How many people on here have had to pay for bellhousing replacement then? Prices etc? might be interesting information for all the early cars yet to need it over 3 years old. Probably in another thread somewhere...


----------

